

Edward Snowden Ask Putin About Russia's Internet Surveillance - negativity
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/ed-snowden-asks-putin-about-russian-surveillance

======
blazespin
The powers of HN don't seem to be giving this any airtime. It's been posted
dozens of time already.

It's a huge story. Snowden is being manipulated as a propaganda vehicle by
Putin. Snowden is important to a lot of the ideals which I think are core to
the hacker culture.

Let's discuss!

~~~
negativity
I was always curious about Snowden's initial feint regarding asylum in
Ecuador, and why that never materialized?

Like, did the gesture toward Ecuador, as a possible final destination from
Hong Kong, actually accomplish anything in the way of interference? Was it
ever an actual intended destination? (at this point I assume not)

If it was a real potential end point, was it abandoned due to risk (transit-
related or residence-related), or was it simply cultural preferences and
convenience?

